# Androdiol Select 300 60caps by ErgoPharm



## flexster (Dec 20, 2003)

Anyone tried this? 300mg of test compared to 100mg in other test products.
http://www.bodyworks-nutrition.com/androdiol-select-300.html


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

well, not 300mgs of test, but 300mgs of 4-ad. To see results with oral 4-ad, 900-1200mgs in divided doses should be used. As for the brand itself, Egropharm is as good as it gets


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

4-AD and Nor-Diol both by Ergopharm stacked together is by far the best legal stuff to use. I can give you a cycling step by step if you are interested. This is the only thing that I use as far as Test boosters and the gains you get are pretty damn close to what you can get from the illegal alternative.


----------



## BigTex (Dec 22, 2003)

Break it down for us BabyArnold.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

I take 300 mg of AD and 150 mg of Nor-AD twice a day for 2 weeks. Then I up the dose to 600mg of AD and 300mg of Nor twice daily for 2 weeks. Then 900mg of AD and 600mg of Nor twice daily for 2 weeks. Then I drop the AD to 600 and up the Nor to 900mg for the next 2 weeks then I drop the AD to 300 and Nor to 600 for 2 weeks and You should drop to 150 AD and 300 Nor for the last week. (11 weeks) but I only go for 10. My budget gets to hurting after that. It's about $29 a bottle for 60 tabs of the AD and $34 for the 60 tabs of Nor. The AD comes in 300mg tablets but the Nor is only 150mg tabs.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 22, 2003)

sounds like an interesting cycle... although what is your reasoning for going for the Nor-AD over some sort of 1-test?


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

It converts directly to Nandrolone. And when you start hitting the 600mg twice a day of Nor-D. You feel it! I have to stop myself from overtraining! I have to make myself leave the gym!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 22, 2003)

do you have any experience with 1-test based PH's?


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

No I don't I am thinking of trying 1-AD after Christmas just to see what the hype is. Maybe I'll like it. We'll see how my body likes it! I'm always up for something new.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 22, 2003)

hmm... well, the hype is mostly about 1-test and M-1T products... but 1-AD should work... I would recommend reading up on 1-Test products... have you heard of Dermabolics S1+?  You might wanna look into that... it's got 1-test and 4-AD stacked together... it's also transdermaly applied...


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

I have heard from sources that transdermals suck. I don't know because I haven't tried them. I assume that you have tried them???


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 22, 2003)

I've used both 1-AD and S1+... nice thing about S1+ is it's a good stack all in one product... gains are solid on it... key is to make sure it's shaken well and use it after you dry off from a shower.  Do you usually use 6-oxo for PCT?


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't think that you really need it personally.


----------



## mac_angel (Jan 31, 2009)

so, curious, is this post pretty well closed since andro is illegal now?  I used this liquid based andro (1-ad and 4-ad) way back when it was just about to turn illegal.  Placed a few drops under my tongue before I went to work out.  It was great.  Been out of the system for a long time now and thought I'd like to find some more since I liked it back then.


----------

